# training a budgie



## cazza2105 (Sep 12, 2014)

hi i bourght a budgie today with full setup huge cage i need to buy it some new perchs as i have recently descovered that plastic perchs are bad and real wood ones are best so i,m going out tommorrow to get them but what i want to know is how do i train him he lets me touch him but how do i get him to sit on my hand and things whens best to let him out the cage i,m home alot so i have time to play


----------

